# it's getting cold in here~



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)

Sooo I am born n' raised in Canada and to be honest the furthest I've gone into the States has been Minneapolis. I don't know my way around and I fail at geography. I will do research before I leave of course but if anyone could point me in the right direction.. 
Where would be the best places to go that hover around +20C(google tells me that's 68F?) for the months of November-Feb. I want to work at farms, fruit pick..whatever I need to do to not be in Canada and not spend a billion dollars on stupid tourist vacations. 

Advice and tips very much appreciated! Thank you~


----------



## psychofoamer (Aug 25, 2015)

A North American road atlas will take you far..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 25, 2015)

how soon do you want to go there? we're having the stp jamboree get together thing in slab city, but that's on october 1st. otherwise, slab city is about 60F on the coldest days (december) and usually hotter than that on most days (70-75F) making it a great place to winter at. but, it's shit for work. it's easy to live for free or extremely cheap though.

if you're looking for work, its going to be kinda hard since you're not a citizen of the US, and there's not a lot going on in the under the table work world in a region that is warm for the winter (that i'm aware of, anyone else feel free to correct me). the best i can think of would be to go to new orleans. out of all the places i've lived, that's where i spent the most years working under the table and i made a lot of loot (bartending) as well. unless things have changed in the past few years since ive been there, there's always been a lot of under the table jobs there.

does canada use the term 'under the table' or is it like the uk 'cash in hand'?


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)

I wouldn't have a problem working under the table really but I more-so want to wwoof, work on farms in exchange for a place to sleep and some food. =) The issue with this is so far in the US most farms want you to work 6-8hours a day 5-6 days a week...and I mean for veggies and a room that's not really worth it, I'd like a bit more freedom. Thank you for your suggestions, I'm going to start reading into that and seeing if I can find some couches to stay on..mostly I think I'll be sleeping in a tent off the highway though haha ...I've always wanted to go to New Orleans =) Must be my teenage obsession with Anne Rice novels. hahaha


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm not picky, as I said I'd do any of it. If I can't do one, I'll do the other and I'll make it work  I want to work on farms because that's my future goal; to have a sustainable farm of my own, and I need the knowledge to get there. So why not learn while I travel? The issue is the amount of time the wwoofing places want in exchange for..not much. I'd do 3 days a week, 6-8 hours a day no problem. 5-6 days is way too much time.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 25, 2015)

Southern California near San Diego (or a little east of) should have the temp you're looking for.


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you =) my first choice was California and I've been constantly warned against going because of 'how expensive everything is there' ...honestly with the way the world is ..everything is expensive to me, I defiantly plan on making it there. Plus if I'm sleeping in a tent and smart with what I eat, who cares? Not like I want an apartment. (Also, I am reading up on climates and do research daily on places, I wanted to talk to people that have been there and done it, rather than some faceless online article)


----------



## Mankini (Aug 25, 2015)

Miranda Cali is where its at!! It is my home and my heart. I grew up there and I'm here to tell ya Go to certain counties like Marin, Sonoma, Napa, or Mendocino and look on Craigslist gigs for day work. UTT. Pays decent. Lots of forests to camp in!!! <3


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 25, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Miranda Cali is where its at!! It is my home and my heart. I grew up there and I'm here to tell ya Go to certain counties like Marin, Sonoma, Napa, or Mendocino and look on Craigslist gigs for day work. UTT. Pays decent. Lots of forests to camp in!!! <3



just to clarify, miranda is a city in california?


----------



## Mankini (Aug 25, 2015)

grammar and punctuation aint my forte. lol


----------



## Mankini (Aug 25, 2015)

Just call me Lestat. I was in the French Quarter in 9/05. Scoped out the cemetere with Marie Laveau; no tourists; just Blackwater and Fedz on the streets plus an old man restaurateur who had holed up in his attic during the deluge. Apres Moi, Ma'amselle.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 25, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Just call me Lestat. I was in the French Quarter in 9/05. Scoped out the cemetere with Marie Laveau; no tourists; just Blackwater and Fedz on the streets plus an old man restaurateur who had holed up in his attic during the deluge. Apres Moi, Ma'amselle.


Oooooh I love anne rice [emoji12].


----------



## Kal (Aug 25, 2015)

What ever you decide to do just have fun and be safe.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 25, 2015)

Coastal Central California is absolutely beautiful and closely matches the temp you're looking for.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 25, 2015)

I have no idea where you could get such jobs, but here's a quick tip: Don't forget to mention you're canadian when looking for a job. We tend to have a reputation of good workers. Probably internationally. Especially eastern canadians.


----------



## janktoaster (Aug 25, 2015)

With this climate change shit, nowhere might be like that.. Florida had frost and below freezing temps last winter


----------



## RainyDaze (Aug 25, 2015)

trim season in cali. I went for just trim but ended up working some farms and all type of random jobs. I'm considering going down myself since I don't start school until winter. One last hurrah!


----------



## Durp (Aug 25, 2015)

So you want to be a farmer and want to learn the skills, but don't want to work for an education? Don't waste your time on farms I can tell you are not the type. Also by 6-8 hours 5-6 days a week, they usally mean 8-16 hours 5-6 days a week. Farming is hard work, and requires a lot of hustle, muscle, skill, and knowledge. If you are already complaining you will hate it. Also farmers typically hate yuppie suburb kids. Too entitled, with far too little work ethic or skill. I only work on farms for cash money, but I'm a real farm hand so I can do the work of 12 know nothings.


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)

I have worked on an organic farm for 2 years now, and lived on one. Best to keep your comments to yourself til you know the person. I was not complaining ABOUT the work. I was saying what you get back for it is not worth the time put in. Two different things. I am a novice at travelling, not living off the land, as it's what I do now(without city water and on little power. I shower behind a tarp under a tree).
I want freedom as I travel and working up to 6 days a week stuck in one location, is not that. So take your bitchy, judgemental attitude somewhere dude, I'll have none of your shit. ::finger::


Also I don't give two shits what you do. I'm fine with getting food and a place to stay for my work. What you do is not the written law and you're an arrogant twat for even assuming so.


----------



## Durp (Aug 25, 2015)

Haha cheers! I like you  with that sort of attitude it will be real easy for you to make some bucks. Unfortunately you are swinging through as things are slowing down, but you can still make some cash shoveling horse shit all year round. The best method is to see a farm, walk up to the front door and ask if they need any chores done and more times then not if you are a strong person you end up with a couple days of work. Relax I was just bustin your balls, but you have the right fire for the road!


----------



## RainyDaze (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> Relax I was just bustin your balls, but you have the right fire for the road!



Haha I was thinking the same thing when I was reading her retaliation. You'll do fine.


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)

The door to door method is something I'll try for sure, I'm a tiny girl but can actually haul it pretty well. It's the small ones you need to watch out for! >__> it's okay, I knew I'd get some flack for being a tiny white girl, I'm ready for it. xD


----------



## Durp (Aug 25, 2015)

I meant mentally strong. Just show up in your shit kicker boots with a can do attitude. If they say no, go ask the neighbor. There is never just one farm in a rural town. Wwoof is bullshit and real farmers typically hate woofers cause they are lazy and break lots of equpiment. Door to door is way more effective and pays more.


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)

DEAL! thank you ^__^


----------



## Durp (Aug 25, 2015)

Hahah see.... I'm not soooo bad after all  sorry for being a dick tho ... my humor is described as twisted at best.....


----------



## RainyDaze (Aug 25, 2015)

I can't offer too much but if you are into trim and you end up in the Cali area looking for work SOON I might be able to hook you up with some. I have some connections in the area that have been trying to get me back down there for awhile since they're short this season but I have some things holding me back from leaving currently. Apple farm is a good place too in Philo. That's probably more what you're looking for but like Jim said you're swinging in when things are slowing down. Trim is alive and well right now though.


----------



## Odin (Aug 25, 2015)

MirandaLeigh said:


> I'm a tiny girl but can actually haul it pretty well.





MirandaLeigh said:


> knew I'd get some flack for being a tiny white girl, I'm ready for it. xD



YOu look super tough to me girl... I'm no PushOVer... but I'm a chill guy... I would not want to wake up getting shanked by you. ::drinkingbuddy::




JimH1991 said:


> Hahah see.... I'm not soooo bad after all  sorry for being a dick tho ... my humor is described as twisted at best.....




You bastard... let me buy you a beer.


----------



## Durp (Aug 25, 2015)

Beer? Where! I LOVE beer! Beer beer beer beer, beer beer beer beer, beer!


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 26, 2015)

But Jim is right though - the 100 hour work week is very much alive and well here in the states, and people who I know who come here from Europe - say, Poland.... come to find once the novelty wears off that they were actually better off back home because of the inability to find a decent job with humane hours.

I wish you the best of luck.
Incidently, when the time comes I'm looking to head way way up north myself.

The population explosion here in the States, this whole rat race.... I'm sorry but I can't think of anything positive to say - but I also recognize that's due to my own personal situation.

Again, best of luck and much blessings.


----------



## barshowfamily (Aug 26, 2015)

Google "sugar beet harvest". I've heard good things about that. Also, Yuma Az is the produce capital of the southwest. Free camping is plentiful on BLM land and they pay cash plus produce.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Aug 28, 2015)

Anywhere along the coast, otherwise might have to look beyond USA for consistent mild temps like that. Try the 101


----------

